# BFD and clipping



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got a BFD and got it all set up today. So far it is making a big difference. 
While watching a movie, during a quiet scene with no bass at all the BFD clips out.

I tried lowering the output from my receiver about 7 dB but The same thing happened again.

Has anybody else had this problem? If so is their anything I can do, or is the BFD faulty?


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it clipping at the same scene each you've tried, or is the clipping intermittent?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Is the button on the back set to -10dB? I think that's the right setting to use for home theater. The other choice is +4dB. You need to make sure it's on the right setting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I checked the switch and it is set to -10 dB.

When it clips it is the Level meter lights go all the way up to the top and stay on. After that the unit cuts the signal until it is powered off and on again.
I unplugged my sub from the BFD and it still did it with no signal. I think its a faulty unit


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

This may be dumb question... What type of gear is upstream from the BFD? Consumer grade equipment should have the -10dB setting. The pro stuff needs the other. :dontknow: 

-john


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I trust you have all the filters in the OF or PA mode and aren't using it in the feedback destroyer mode?

Does the LED meter show this clipping if you have the IN/OUT switch set to BYPASS (which simply monitors the input signal and not the output signal)?

brucek


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Unplugging the sub shouldn't have any effect on the BFD's clip meter, as the sub is the signal destination, not the source. Are you sure you have everything wired up correctly?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I monkeyed around with it today and I must have not had some of the filters turned off. So far today I've had no problems.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess I spoke to soon. 

I'm starting to wonder if it has something to do with how long the unit it powered on. I played around with it this afternoon for a while. When I was done and watching some TV it did it again after an hour.

I turned it off for a while and it was good for another hour or so then did it again. I went through all the presets and made sure they were all turned off except #4. 


fibreKid
- upstream I have a pioneer 1014 receiver. I made sure the back switch was set to -10. 
I have a fairly long subwoofer cable (50 ft. of RG6 coax) running from the receiver to the BFD. I may switch places with it and have the long cable go from the BFD to the subwoofer. I just need to free up an outlet.

Josuah
- when I unplugged the sub I also unplugged the LFE going into the BFD, the only thing hooked up to it was the power cord.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you explain the symptoms a bit more....... 

bruce


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello,

I've had almost the same thing happen to me. A couple of weeks ago when setting up for the first time I turned off the BFD using the front on/off button, when I turned it back on both L/R level meters max'd out on me. I thought the BFD was for the bin. I managed to cure the problem by leaving the BFD unplugged for a couple of days. 

This weekend prior to double checking all my connections I turned off the BFD and again when I turned it back on, the same max'd out level meters.

The BFD is once again unplugged for the next couple of days :dontknow:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The BFD is once again unplugged for the next couple of days


Power supplies will be discharged quite quickly. A minute would be over-doing it. 

brucek


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

Maybe this time it is ready for the bin then as I left it unplugged over saturday night to find that I still had a problem on sunday morning. 

Thought I'd give it 24hrs+ this time.


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

surrey lad said:


> Maybe this time it is ready for the bin then as I left it unplugged over saturday night to find that I still had a problem on sunday morning.
> 
> Thought I'd give it 24hrs+ this time.


Maybe its sheer coincidence, but after leaving it unplugged for two days last night I powered up the BFD and all is fine again :dontknow: no maxed out levels displays.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Brucek,
I'll try to explain the sysptoms a little better.
After the BFD has been on for a while (anywhere from 1/2 to 2 hrs) my sub will make this odd noise and both LED meters will raise up to clip. 
I thought their was something wrong with my setup, so I reset everything and made sure all the not used filters were turned off and this did not help. I also tried unplugging all the ins and outs from the BFD and after about 5 minutes the LED meter clipped out again.
I tried to do a factory reset but also did not have any luck. Any inisght would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any inisght would be greatly appreciated


I guess there can be no other conclusion other than you have a fault that appears once the unit is warm. 

Looks like you'll have to get a new one or try and get it fixed unless it's still under warranty?

brucek


----------

